# Guitar player wanted



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

For a professional level original project. Some performance, and at least one studio recording this year. Some ability with slide is required, and an appreciation of roots/americana/blues/country/folk and rock...
Please PM me for a link to some music, where you can get an idea of what to expect. Serious replies only please, in the S. Ont/Hamilton/GTA area (we'll be getting together in Oakville--probably 

PM in confidence.
Thanks.

James


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't be shy.


----------

